# Problema con tip3055 y 2n3055



## boris guillen (Feb 14, 2011)

Bueno mi Problema es Simple Tengo Un amplificador el cual tiene quemado el transistor 2n3055
y en la tienda este modelo no existe 
quisiera saber si el 2n3055 es = al tip3055 cumplen con las mismas funciones? o no? 
gracias desde ya.


----------



## Mandrake (Feb 14, 2011)

Hola Boris guillen, no sea timido y utilice el buscador del foro o google:



Datasheet 2N3055.
Datasheet TIP3055


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 14, 2011)

boris guillen dijo:


> quisiera saber si el 2n3055 es = al tip3055 cumplen con las mismas funciones? o no?
> gracias desde ya.



Aca te dejo los link, la tarea la haces vos.
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/SGSThomsonMicroelectronics/mXtzqzw.pdf
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/stmicroelectronics/4079.pdf
Saludos.


----------



## elgriego (Feb 15, 2011)

Son iguales,lo unico que cambia es la disposicion de los terminales.B.C.E.

Saludos.


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 15, 2011)

elgriego dijo:


> Son iguales,lo unico que cambia es la disposicion de los terminales.B.C.E.
> 
> Saludos.




Sip, salvo la potencia que disipan, y el encapsulado! Nada del otro mundo no?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 15, 2011)

elgriego dijo:


> Son iguales,lo unico que cambia es la disposicion de los terminales.B.C.E.
> 
> Saludos.


 

No cambia la disposición de las patas para nada , solo que lleva un solo tornillo y la pata del medio podría quedar sin usar.

Fijate mejor el *TIP35C* 

Saludos !


----------



## Mandrake (Feb 15, 2011)

Boris guillen, no conozco el circuito, tampoco las condiciones que provocaron la falla del 2N3055, pero si quiere reemplazarlo por el TIP3055 y los transistores vuelven a fallar, recuerde agradecerle a los foristas que le dijeron que son iguales.

Vuelvo y le insisto: revise las caracteristicas de los transistores.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 23, 2011)

Se pueden quemar de nuevo y no porque este mal lo que se le dijo, sino por no haber eliminado la causa del problemema, hasta unos 60-70W los podes utilizar si problema y si no utiliza cualquier trnasistor NPN de la linea Mj de motorola como por ejemplo el MJ15003, MJ15015, son más  grandes pero tienen la misma cápsula, podrias subir el esquema del amplificador para darte una mejor guia?


----------



## boris guillen (Feb 23, 2011)

BUeno Gracias a todos por responder no 
Pude entrar mas antes al foro para agradecerles.. 
quisiera subir el esquema pero no tengo scaner.. =( 
gracias! totales! !

Me olvidaba.. aver si me pueden ayudar con este mi otro problemita.. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/reemplazo-tfk-ac-175-a-52111/ 
 =)


----------

